# 8 and counting...



## vbt14589 (Feb 6, 2004)

I am so glad I found this forum! Right now we have 8 cats. All rescued from either abusive situations or plain homelessness. 

We got our little Roxanne when she was about 3 months old. Her hind leg was snapped in 3 places and she was left out to die until a lady I know rescued her and we took her in. Some people do not deserve to have pets. She recovered and now she's a little devil, running around and learning cat wrestling with big George, the daddy of them all. 

Up until last week we had 7 cats, that is until the kids came back with a female cat and she's pregnant. Poor thing, it's been so cold outside. She was so hungry, she ate like a little piggy. And she's not asking for the door. She's either lost or abandonned. We'll post her picture at our local supermarket but I doubt anybody will claim her. 

So, I guess I will have to find loving homes for kittens comes this spring. We live in Upstate NY.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum - it is so so nice of you to be a parent to all those beauties!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome... I hope we can see pics of your babies soon...


----------

